# JJ Madara vs VoTE2 Naruto and Sasuke



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 27, 2021)

Who would’ve won if they went all out?



VS


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 27, 2021)

@Fused @Code @MustardPN @Danisor @ObitoOfTheOrangeMask @WorldsStrongest

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Animegoin (Apr 27, 2021)

I think y’all like Madara more than his fan base.

He negs. And honestly JJ is beyond overkill.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## Siskebabas (Apr 27, 2021)

They seal him, final avatars are too much for him to handle


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 27, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Who would’ve won if they went all out?
> 
> 
> 
> VS


This is what will happen to JJ Mads:

Reactions: Kage 2


----------



## Monarch (Apr 27, 2021)

Naruto and Sasuke would have won .

Seems hard to believe , but it's not .

The moment both Naruto and Sasuke got their powerups from Hagoromo , Juudara , even after absorbing the Shinju Tree was easily overwhelmed by them , and individually .

And they weren't even using their full power , as Naruto overwhelmed Juudara with a Lava Style Rasenshuriken , while Sasuke physically blitzed him and bisected him .

They were still getting used to their abilities , Naruto didn't use Kurama avatar against Juudara , and Sasuke only used PS to destroy his CT satellites .

VOTE2 Naruto and Sasuke scale above Juudara by far .

If Sasuke's chidori blade bisected him , imagine what an Indra Arrow would do against Juudara or an Asura Avatar attack . And both of them can counter his Limbo , as Sasuke can see the clones , while Naruto can sense them .

And the clones lack the feats to suggest that they can defend against Sasuke's PS slash , Indra Arrow , Naruto's Kurama avatar that overpowered Sasuke's PS , or his Asura Avatar attack .

So going by that , either of them can solo .

Juudara's Rinnesharingan only has the feat of being able to cast Infinite Tsukuyomi , but Sasuke can counter it by covering himself and Naruto with his Susanoo .

So IT is a non-factor , and once Juudara is desintegrated by an Indra Arrow , or an Asura Avatar attack , Sasuke and Naruto will seal him with their seals from Hagoromo before he recovers , since he is immortal .

Naruto and Sasuke win .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Impulse (Apr 27, 2021)

They would seal him if they had the seals

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 27, 2021)

They seal him or strip him of the bijuu

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Danisor (Apr 27, 2021)

Naruto can deal with the CT and the Limbo clones, but Madara is still a good deal more powerful, and he also cannot deal with IT. Fate bros get killed and the world is put under Mugen Tsukuyomi.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Soldierofficial (Apr 27, 2021)

Madara doesn't have a chance

Reactions: Winner 4 | Kage 1


----------



## t0xeus (Apr 27, 2021)

Madara gets nuked

With AA and BPS restricted it's a good fight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Impulse (Apr 27, 2021)

Could Naruto and Sasuke do this to Madara


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 27, 2021)

Soldierofficial said:


> Madara doesn't have a chance

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sparks (Apr 27, 2021)

I will quote War Games.

Projected Result: Total Annihilation.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 27, 2021)

Danisor said:


> Naruto can deal with the CT and the Limbo clones, but Madara is still a good deal more powerful, and he also cannot deal with IT. Fate bros get killed and the world is put under Mugen Tsukuyomi.


I was going to just leave a rating but I’m trying to have an open mind at least once per thread 

What do you mean more powerful?

In what way would that give him a tangible advantage ?

also why isn’t Sasuke being counted in your response


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 27, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> Could Naruto and Sasuke do this to Madara


Yes


----------



## Sparks (Apr 27, 2021)

@Fused  Can Preta absorb Indra's Arrow?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Apr 27, 2021)

@Fused  What do you think mate?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Danisor (Apr 27, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> What do you mean more powerful?


He literally has some of the most op power ups in the series.


Grinningfox said:


> In what way would that give him a tangible advantage ?


They already tried to seal Rikudo Madara. Naruto used the Metal release Rasengan and Sauce did his chidori to try to seal/trap him. Upon on the dual hit, Madara replace his self with a Limbo Clone. He is no idiot, he is not going to get sealed.


Grinningfox said:


> also why isn’t Sasuke being counted in your response


What is Sauce going to do, cut him in half again? that achieves what?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Monarch (Apr 27, 2021)

Sparks said:


> @Fused  Can Preta absorb Indra's Arrow?


Yes , as it can also absorb Neutron stars .

I speak on his behalf .

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 27, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Naruto and Sasuke would have won .
> 
> Seems hard to believe , but it's not .
> 
> ...


I don’t know about them soloing. But I agree they win but only cause of the seals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Impulse (Apr 27, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> Yes


If they could do that could win without the seals

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 27, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Yes , as it can also absorb Neutron stars .
> 
> I speak on  my twins behalf .


FTFY

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 27, 2021)

People here seriously need to start listening to the story. 

Madara literally reached Kaguya's power, as ominously foretold by Hagoromo himself:



Meanwhile Naruto and Sasuke together only have a FRACTION of Hagoromo's power.

This is a massive stomp in Madara's favour. 

*There's a reason why Kishimoto replaced Madara with Kaguya, and it's because he didn't know how Madara could be defeated. Kishimoto even said in an interview once that he had trouble finding a way to defeat Madara and end the manga. *


Sparks said:


> @Fused Can Preta absorb Indra's Arrow?


It is said that Preta Path can absorb ANY JUTSU OF ANY KIND, so Yes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Danisor (Apr 27, 2021)

Fused said:


> People here seriously need to start listening to the story.
> 
> Madara literally reached Kaguya's power, as ominously foretold by Hagoromo himself:
> 
> ...


There you go


----------



## Monarch (Apr 27, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> I
> 
> I don’t know about them soloing. But I agree the win but only cause of the seals


Technically , Madara being immortal is why the seals are required , but even then , the destruction caused by an Indra Arrow or an Asura Avatar attack is absolutely devastating .

Naruto and Sasuke weren't hit by them , and only the explosion destroyed their avatars , and messed them up really bad . 

Imagine what it would be like to get hit by either attack directly .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 27, 2021)

Like it is amazing to me that people still don't know what:

*TRYING.

TO.

REACH.

MY.

MOTHER.

KAGUYA.

POWER.*

People still don't know what this means, why do you think Madara and Kaguya are the only ones in the entire verse with Rinnesharingan? The story couldn't be clearer.

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 27, 2021)

Sparks said:


> @Fused  Can Preta absorb Indra's Arrow?


Foolish one.
The answer is obviously yes.
Preta Path can even absorb Kamui Portals


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 27, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Technically , Madara being immortal is why the seals are required , but even then , the destruction caused by an Indra Arrow or an Asura Avatar attack is absolutely devastating .
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke weren't hit by them , and only the explosion destroyed their avatars , and messed them up really bad .
> 
> Imagine what it would be like to get hit by either attack directly .


Madara hypothetically could’ve used a JJ enhanced Susanoo of his own even stronger than Sasuke’s. This might sound like headcanon but I don’t see why he couldn’t use it


----------



## Monarch (Apr 27, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Madara hypothetically could’ve used a JJ enhanced Susanoo of his own even stronger than Sasuke. This might sound like headcanon but I don’t see why he couldn’t use it


I do agree with him being able to use JJ-enhanced Susanoo , but I'm not sure if it can tank an Asura Attack , or an Indra arrow , or both attacks at the same time .

Both Naruto and Sasuke in their final forms is too much for him IMO .


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 27, 2021)

Danisor said:


> He literally has some of the most op power ups in the series.
> 
> They already tried to seal Rikudo Madara. Naruto used the Metal release Rasengan and Sauce did his chidori to try to seal/trap him. Upon on the dual hit, Madara replace his self with a Limbo Clone. He is no idiot, he is not going to get sealed.
> 
> What is Sauce going to do, cut him in half again? that achieves what?


Could you elaborate more on those OP power ups ? Specifically what advantages they give him here and why they move him out of reach for the Fate Bros?

I don’t see how you second paragraph answers the part its answering

Sasuke provides protection from IT for one


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Apr 27, 2021)

Madara has longer hair than both of them combined, he wins


----------



## Fused (Apr 27, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> I do agree with him being able to use JJ-enhanced Susanoo , but I'm not sure if it can tank an Asura Attack , or an Indra arrow , or both attacks at the same time .
> 
> Both Naruto and Sasuke in their final forms is too much for him IMO .


He's literally immortal.

What do you mean "I don't know if he can tank them."


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Who would’ve won if they went all out?


Hmm.

Would it be the main characters in a Shōnen where the good guys tend to come out on top, or would it be the villain of a Shōnen that was destined to fail and be defeated?

Tough choice.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 27, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Madara hypothetically could’ve used a JJ enhanced Susanoo of his own even stronger than Sasuke’s. This might sound like headcanon but I don’t see why he couldn’t use it


My theory is if he tried he’d just pop out the Juubi 

Like the muscle that pops out Susano’o is the same muscle that pops out Juubi.

That or Juubi interferes with stuff like that

Obito couldn’t phase and Madara can’t unleash Juubi PS

It’s all headcanon  but those are my explanations


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Apr 27, 2021)

Fused said:


> He's literally immortal.
> 
> What do you mean "I don't know if he can tank them."


He prob meant survived without being torn to bits or smth


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 27, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Would it be the main characters in a Shōnen where the good guys tend to come out on top, or would it be the villain of a Shōnen that was destined to fail and be defeated?
> 
> Tough choice.


We all know they would’ve won cause of plot. But plot is irrelevant here


----------



## Monarch (Apr 27, 2021)

Fused said:


> He's literally immortal.
> 
> What do you mean "I don't know if he can tank them."


Hidan was immortal too , but he was left in pieces by Shikamaru and was decapitated by Asuma , Naruto and Sasuke will do much worse to him .

Immortal =/= durable .

Edo Tensei's are immortal too , yet they can still be disintegrated , or bisected .

Kaguya was immortal too , yet her arm was sliced off .

Once Juudara is left in no condition to fight , they will seal him before he fully regenerates / recovers from the damage .


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> We all know they would’ve won cause of plot. But plot is irrelevant here



If they would’ve won, then that answers your question of “who would’ve won.”


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Immortal =/= durability


You’re giving that man too much credit. He’s not really bright enough to understand that.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Dislike 2


----------



## Fused (Apr 27, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Hidan was immortal too , but he was left in pieces by Shikamaru and was decapitated by Asuma , Naruto and Sasuke will do much worse to him .
> 
> Immortal =/= durability
> 
> ...


Yeah, let's compare some random Akatsuki fodder who died in like episode 50 to the Main Villain of the entire manga who got Divine Immortality and made even Hagoromo piss himself from the Afterlife.


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 27, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> You’re giving that man too much credit. He’s not really bright enough to understand that.


Oh he’s bright enough 

I’m convinced this is an elaborate troll performance and nothing more

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Monarch (Apr 27, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> You’re giving that man too much credit. He’s not really bright enough to understand that.


You are right , I'm wasting my time with him .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 27, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> My theory is if he tried he’d just pop out the Juubi
> 
> Like the muscle that pops out Susano’o is the same muscle that pops out Juubi.
> 
> ...


But that’s different. Obito couldn’t phase because the Juubi was inside him. PS is literally made up of Madara’s chakra. That’s like saying Madara can’t use chakra


----------



## Fused (Apr 27, 2021)

Concessions accepted, honestly you can't argue with Kishimoto.



This is the Manga, deny it, run from it, it comes all the same.


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

Fused said:


> who died


Hidan isn’t dead even to this day.


----------



## Impulse (Apr 27, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> Hidan isn’t dead even to this day.


He is

Hidan still needs to eat and drink to live


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> He is
> 
> Hidan still needs to eat and drink to live


He isn’t, Kishimoto revealed that he was still alive even after Boruto began.

Try again.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 27, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> But that’s different. Obito couldn’t phase because the Juubinwas inside him. PS is literally made up of Madara’s chakra. That’s like saying Madara can’t use chakra


Yeah but Madara’s chakra and the Juubi’s chakra are one in the same while Madara is his Jin same for Obito .


----------



## Danisor (Apr 27, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> Could you elaborate more on those OP power ups ? Specifically what advantages they give him here and why they move him out of reach for the Fate Bros?


Hagoromo himself stated Madara is getting close to him and Kaguya, that was when he was Juubi with only one rinnegan. Adding on the god tree and the rinnesharingan makes him even further powerful.


Grinningfox said:


> Sasuke provides protection from IT for one


Madara is not getting sealed despite Sauce's protection from IT.


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

Danisor said:


> and Kaguya


He never said this.

The only times he mentions Kaguya’s strength is when highlighting how totally superior to everyone she is.


----------



## Danisor (Apr 27, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> He never said this.


I checked it again, Hagoromo mentioned he's become just like his mother.


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

Danisor said:


> I checked it again, Hagoromo mentioned he's become just like his mother.


Then you can’t read, he mentioned that Madara’s mentality is like Kaguya’s. Hence noting he became obsessed with power like Kaguya before him.

The power description is “He’s getting close to me and even trying to obtain my mother’s powers”.


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Apr 27, 2021)

People always forget that Madara not only became Juubi jin, but that he also has awakened ultra instinct because of white hair

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 27, 2021)

Remember, Madara didn’t even use half his moveset when he was fighting them. He could’ve done some broken shit like making each of his Limbo use JJ PS. He probably could’ve used the S/T jutsu that Kaguya was using with his 3rd eye. He definitely had more tricks up his sleeve before getting fucked by Zetsu

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 27, 2021)

sakura then goes on to be able to give Obito the Bare minimal chakra required to open Kaguya's Dimension.  sakura could do nothing against Madara even with Naruto+Sasuke's Help. 

This is all that needs to be shown here.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 27, 2021)

Danisor said:


> Hagoromo himself stated Madara is getting close to him and Kaguya, that was when he was Juubi with only one rinnegan. Adding on the god tree and the rinnesharingan makes him even further powerful.
> 
> Madara is not getting sealed despite Sauce's protection from IT.


Here my problem 

Kaguya is even greater than Madara at his peak in regards to power like there was a Juubi tier difference in chakra volume at the start of the fight and she then goes on to amp herself beyond that 

She got sealed 

Power can’t be the end all be all here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

>didn’t use half his arsenal

>creates powers out of thin air for him

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Apr 27, 2021)

PS can Hakai everything in its path


----------



## Fused (Apr 27, 2021)

And on another day of *Madara carrying NBD on his shoulders.

*

Seriously Madara threads are always guaranteed to be trendy and popular, you might hate the character, but you cannot deny that he is popular and brings in the internet traffic.

Madara, making nerds online salty since 2012 due to being the strongest.


----------



## Goku (Apr 27, 2021)

Saiken0 said:


> PS can Hakai everything in its path


The whole Universe!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 27, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> >didn’t use half his arsenal
> 
> >creates powers out of thin air for him


My least favorite part about him is the gifted arsenal he gets

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bonly (Apr 27, 2021)

They didn't have their seals at VoTE 2 so they wouldn't be able to seal Madara and would end up losing to him eventually. If they get their seals for the fight then they'd beat him somehow as some plot power would tip the scales in their favor


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Apr 27, 2021)

Vegito said:


> The whole Universe!


Please someone put my quote in that stupid quotes signatures


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> My least favorite part about him is the gifted arsenal he gets


You mean you don’t assume he can use every single Jutsu in existence, even with no implications that he could?

What a weirdo.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Apr 27, 2021)

Madara makes Yasuo Hasagi look like crap


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 27, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> You mean you don’t assume he can use every single Jutsu in existence, even with no implications that he could?
> 
> What a weirdo.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 27, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> >didn’t use half his arsenal
> 
> >creates powers out of thin air for him


It’s not out of thin air though. We know Madara can use MS abilities while being a juubi jin. He even used Obito’s Kamui. It’s not far fetched at all to say he can use PS as a JJ


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> It’s not out of thin air though


It is.


YonkoDrippy said:


> It’s not far fetched at all to say he can use PS as a JJ


It doesn’t matter if he never does this, does it?


----------



## Sage King (Apr 27, 2021)

godruto is a beast . He is the main problem.
But Juubidara has a chance. He could force Sasuke to  use PS to shield Naruto(the main problem) from IT. And then attack Sasuke's PS whilst its incapable of moving.
But if he fails godruto and Sasuke seal him.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 27, 2021)

Sage King said:


> godruto is a beast . He is the main problem.
> But Juubidara has a chance. He could force Sasuke to  use PS to shield Naruto(the main problem) from IT. And then attack while Sasuke's PS whilst its incapable of moving.
> But if he fails godruto and Sasuke seals him.


You typed twice


----------



## Danisor (Apr 27, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> Then you can’t read


Funny, coming from you.


Mar55 said:


> he mentioned that his mentality is like Kaguya’s. Hence noting he became obsessed with power like Kaguya before him.


Ok, now... how is this mentality?


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 27, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> It is.
> 
> It doesn’t matter if he never does this, does it?


But we know he can use it. Edo Minato never used TBB on panel but we know he can use it right? It’s the same thing here


----------



## Danisor (Apr 27, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> Here my problem
> 
> Kaguya is even greater than Madara at his peak in regards to power like there was a Juubi tier difference in chakra volume at the start of the fight and she then goes on to amp herself beyond that


Madara is far more cunning, strategic, and a better fighter than Kaguya. Zetsu was literally giving her tips the entire fight. Her final fight is her bumbling her way through her abilities in order to get her chakra back.


Grinningfox said:


> She got sealed


She sure did.


Grinningfox said:


> Power can’t be the end all be all here


She may have been powerful, but she looked like an amateur.


----------



## Sage King (Apr 27, 2021)

Code said:


> You typed twice


It's a mistake. Aren't mistakes common?


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 27, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> Here my problem
> 
> Kaguya is even greater than Madara at his peak in regards to power like there was a Juubi tier difference in chakra volume at the start of the fight and she then goes on to amp herself beyond that
> 
> ...


but you're implying Power is the end all be all for Madara vs Kaguya. 



Naruto using clone spam forced Kaguya to run out of her dimension. 

Kishimoto stated the more powerful Naruto got the more clones he was able to spam in the interview during Naruto the Last Movie. 


Madara has massively more chakra than Naruto and could do the same thing.


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

Danisor said:


> Ok, now... how is this mentality?


How is becoming obsessed with power a mentality?

Do you even know what the word means?


YonkoDrippy said:


> Edo Minato never used TBB on panel


He did, however, so your attempted point is wrong.


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 27, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> How is becoming obsessed with power a mentality?
> 
> Do you even know what the word means?
> 
> He did, however, so your attempted point is wrong.


Guy never used 5th gate on panel. So he can’t use it?


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Guy never used 5th gate on panel. So he can’t use it?



Guy can use higher Gates than 5, and since the Gates are more difficult to handle the higher you go, he can obviously use any Gate.

See how you’re just making yourself look dumb? Yeah, try not doing that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 27, 2021)

Sage King said:


> It's a mistake. Aren't mistakes common?


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 27, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> Guy can use higher Gates than 5, and since the Gates are more difficult to handle the higher you go, he can obviously use any Gate.
> 
> See how you’re just making yourself look dumb? Yeah, try not doing that.


And Madara used another dude’s MS ability while being a JJ but he can’t use his own? He doesn’t even need eyes to use Susanoo. It’s clear Madara can use PS dumbass


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 27, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Who would’ve won if they went all out?
> 
> 
> 
> VS



JPS claps.

Limbos with JPS clap.

Even Sasuke BPS would be nothing relative to JPS. Think of the difference between the Juubi and Bijuu, then scale that up and apply the same logic to their Susanoos 

Mads is on another level

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> but he can’t use his own?


Well, no one said he couldn’t.


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

Troyse22 said:


> JPS claps.
> 
> Limbos with JPS clap.
> 
> ...


Man, you’re still this bad at math? Go to school, bro.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 27, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> Well, no one said he couldn’t.


You’re implying it. Concession accepted


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> You’re implying it


Also, no.


----------



## Danisor (Apr 27, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> How is becoming obsessed with power a mentality?


Hagoromo wasn't talking about mentality, stop twisting it.


Mar55 said:


> Do you even know what the word means?


I don't think you do.


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 27, 2021)

Danisor said:


> Madara is far more cunning, strategic, and a better fighter than Kaguya. Zetsu was literally giving her tips the entire fight. Her final fight is her bumbling her way through her abilities in order to get her chakra back.
> 
> She sure did.
> 
> She may have been powerful, but she looked like an amateur.


But that’s the thing 

In your original post you said Madara wins because he’s more powerful than Naruto but somehow Kaguya who’s VASTLY superior to both (you could add both of their power together and Kaguya at her peak has more )  lost .

So who has more power isn’t a clear determinant of who wins or is it?


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Apr 27, 2021)

Troyse22 said:


> JPS claps.
> 
> Limbos with JPS clap.
> 
> ...


And limbo clones too, can they use JPS  too?


----------



## Animegoin (Apr 27, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Naruto and Sasuke would have won .
> 
> Seems hard to believe , but it's not .
> 
> ...


That’s cute and all but the fact of the matter is that Madara was nerfed to high hell and forced to act like a dimwit that heavily relied on Limbo. If we take plot out of the equation entirely, Madara sodomizes:

It’s funny how everyone says, “the Fate Bros weren’t using their full power,” while omitting that Madara wasn’t using his either lmao. With the exception of CCT, We literally saw Juubito flaunt more impressive abilities than Madara, while being literally drastically weaker than him.

The mf that came out the Edo womb spamming Preta path magically didn’t use it as a JJin lol.  That’s literally bottom of the barrel shit that he was barred from using. Naruto’s YFRS hitting Madara was a plot point because it forced Madara to absorb Kaguya; thusly hastening her revival. Madara knows all Six Paths of the Rinnegan, yet only used 1 as an Edo and a different one as a JJin.

No one can dispute these facts 

-Preta (omnidirectional barrier) > all ninjutsu
-Various clone types that can use dojutsu abilities > Naruto’s clones
-Juubi powered ninjutsu (Juubidama) > Naruto’s ninjutsu
-All Rinnegan Six Paths + Juubi chakra amp > Rinnegan Sasuke’s abilities
-Juubi powered avatar > Psuedo Juubi powered avatar + Sasuke’s PS lol
-Juubi regen > Naruto’s
-IT victim amping > Naruto “world” amping
-Madara’s genjutsu > Sasuke’s

Bro literally has a counter for all of their abilities.  Even if we give these chumps the seals, Madara’s ST casually fucks. Naruto’s clone feints/bluffs aren’t going to work since Madara’s dojutsu sees through them, Sasuke’s attacks are useless since the everything he actually landed were either plot points or did nothing at all lol. Madara also learned the limits of Ameno and countered it before doing so.

The sheer fact that the only Fate Bro “wow factor” moments against JJ Madara magically wound up playing a part in hastening Kaguya’s revival and setting up for their return to earth speaks for itself. They’re plot points that don’t serve as positive feats for the Fate Bros lol

Naruto and Sasuke are dicked down harder than Hinata on her wedding night.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Perfect Susano (Apr 27, 2021)

Naruto, Sasuke, DMS Kakashi & Sakura>Kaguya>Madara>Naruto & Sasuke.

Portrayal wise it was very clear that Madara was going to end both of them before Black Zetsu intervened and they couldn't stop him from initiating Infinite Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 27, 2021)

Saiken0 said:


> And limbo clones too, can they use JPS  too?



Theyre canonic equals to the user, they're KBs on steroids.

Whatever Madara can do they can do as well, this would include Mugen, JPS etc


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

Danisor said:


> Hagoromo wasn't talking about mentality, stop twisting it.


Okay, let me help you here.



Hagoromo begins talking about his mother and how her receiving powerful Chakra corrupted her mind, making her akin to a demon that only craved power.


He then follows this up by saying Madara is the same kind of person, craving only power. He then goes further and highlights that Madara’s power is approaching his own (which is inferior to Kaguya’s) and even attempting to obtain his mother’s (meaning it’s still far away from his grasp).

So, are you sure you know what those words mean?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danisor (Apr 27, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> In your original post you said Madara wins because he’s more powerful than Naruto but somehow Kaguya who’s VASTLY superior to both (you could add both of their power together and Kaguya at her peak has more ) lost .


The same Kaguya got punched in the head by Sakura, the moment Sakura rushed at Madara she got impaled.


Grinningfox said:


> So who has more power isn’t a clear determinant of who wins or is it?


I mean, if you fight like Kaguya... you're doomed to lose.


----------



## Fused (Apr 27, 2021)

There's 0 evidence that Madara can't use Juubi Perfect Susanoo, in fact he used it in a videogame along with his Limbo clones:



Kishimoto worked on this videogame by the way, he helped write the Creation of Akatsuki series as well as some abilities like Shisui's Susanoo, so this videogame is indeed canon.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

Fused said:


> so this videogame is indeed canon.


Yeah, but no, it’s not.

In fact, that contradicts canon at several points, like all the Storm Games do.

But, as ever, your blind fanaticism for Madara is willing to argue any stupid nonsense for the sake of proving him superior.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Charmed (Apr 27, 2021)

Madara should win with a JJ enhanced PS and JJ enhanced 6 Paths especially Deva Path.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

Danisor said:


> I mean, if you fight like Kaguya... you're doomed to lose.


Does this not ignore the fact that she was restricting herself heavily and still winning?

Only even losing eventually because of DMS Obito/Kakashi’s effort along with the blatant PIS of them being able to move freely in her gravity dimension?


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 27, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> Yeah, but no, it’s not.
> 
> In fact, that contradicts canon at several points, like all the Storm Games do.
> 
> But, as ever, your blind fanaticism for Madara is willing to argue any stupid nonsense for the sake of proving him superior.


Perfect Susanoo is made up completely of chakra. Unless you think Madara can’t use chakra he can use JPS

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 27, 2021)

There's a reason why Black Zetsu backstabbed Madara right when he did so.

It's because he knew Madara was about to kill Naruto and Sasuke.

You might say "but why would Zetsu care? Aren't Naruto and Sasuke his enemies? Shouldn't he want them dead?"

False! Reread the story! Black Zetsu and Kaguya wanted to KEEP the two children alive so that they could drain them of their chakra. The LAST thing they wanted, was their death.

So Black Zetsu stabbing Madara right when he did is indeed confirmation that Madara was about to kill those brats, something that Zetsu and Kaguya couldn't permit.

Read the story. Read the dots. Connect the dots. All is revealed. All makes sense.


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 27, 2021)

Danisor said:


> The same Kaguya got punched in the head by Sakura, the moment Sakura rushed at Madara she got impaled.
> 
> I mean, if you fight like Kaguya... you're doomed to lose.


Those two instances are not comparable 

Kaguya had several handicaps


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

It’s kinda sad how Madara has nothing going for him after his disappointing stint as a Jinchūriki, so people either create powers from thin air, creating scaling from thin air or use non canon materials like video games.

I mean, if he’s so unstoppable based solely on canon... why is all of this necessary?


YonkoDrippy said:


> Perfect Susanoo is made up completely of chakra. Unless you think Madara can’t use chakra he can use JPS


Strange, I’m positive my comment made no mention of Madara’s ability to use Perfect Susanoo and only said the video game isn’t canon.

Yet, somehow, that’s what you took from what I said. Are you sure you can read?


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 27, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> It’s kinda sad how Madara has nothing going for him after his disappointing stint as a Jinchūriki, so people either create powers from thin air, creating scaling from thin air or use non canon materials like video games.
> 
> I mean, if he’s so unstoppable based solely on canon... why is all of this necessary?
> 
> ...


So do you think he can use JPS yes or no?


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> So do you think he can use JPS yes or no?


Lmao. There is no such thing as a “JPS.”

Do I think he can use Susanoo as a Jinchūriki? I don’t see why he couldn’t.

But why would being a Jinchūriki and using Susanoo somehow be another Jūbi level amp?

Sasuke was already Jūbi Jin level in base and he needed an actual Jūbi level amp to be.... amped.


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 27, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> Lmao. There is no such thing as a “JPS.”
> 
> Do I think he can use Susanoo as a Jinchūriki? I don’t see why he couldn’t.


Then why’re you making it seem like he can’t use it. You’re contradicting yourself bud


Mar55 said:


> But why would being a Jinchūriki and using Susanoo somehow be another Jūbi level amp?


Because Sasuke got amped by the 9 Bijuu and Madara literally has all of them inside him? Do the Math, 10 tails >>> 9 bijuu


----------



## Danisor (Apr 27, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> Does this not ignore the fact that she was restricting herself heavily and still winning?


Well, she didn't want to kill them initially due to wanting to take chakra from them. She did change her mind later on...


Mar55 said:


> Only even losing eventually because of DMS Obito/Kakashi’s effort along with the blatant PIS of them being able to move freely in her gravity dimension?


That was pis indeed, somehow they were able to move freely despite everyone else suffering the effects of gravity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soldierofficial (Apr 27, 2021)

Why are people trying to prove that JJ Madara can use PS? It's irrelevant, even if he can do it (I agree there is no reason to believe that he can't) it doesn't change the outcome of this fight at all since BPS is >>> JJ Madara's PS, you have to give Madara abilities that he can't use (like Kaguya's S/T ninjutsu) to make him a threat to these Naruto and Sasuke.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Goku (Apr 27, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Because Sasuke got amped by the 9 Bijuu and Madara literally has all of them inside him? Do the Math, 10 tails >>> 9 bijuu


Sasuke used his Perfect Susanoo as the vessel instead of the Gedo Statue.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> You’re contradicting yourself bud


Except no, I’m not.


YonkoDrippy said:


> Because Sasuke got amped by the 9 Bijuu and Madara literally has all of them inside him? Do the Math, 10 tails >>> 9 bijuu


Are you stupid or just trolling?

Sasuke was Jūbi Jin level without the Bijū, Madara is a Jūbi Jin. If both use PS, there is no additional amping to their already Jūbi level powers.

Sasuke needed an actual Jūbi level amp on top of his already Jūbi level powers to amp his Susanoo.

So if Madara wanted to amp his Susanoo the same way Sasuke (his peer) did, he needs another Jūbi level amp on top of everything.


Soldierofficial said:


> you have to give Madara abilities that he can't use (like Kaguya's S/T ninjutsu) to make him a threat to these Naruto and Sasuke.


And, since Yonkodumbass seems to have missed it, this is what I was referring to when saying “creating powers out of thin air.” People have to argue Madara can do things he has no business being able to do, all for the sake of making him stand even the slightest chance.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 27, 2021)

LMFAO. The dude went on a Small Rant about Giving Madara Made up abilities that he didn't show, then Later said He didn't say Madara Can't use PS. 

 Why not Just say You see no reason why Madara can't go PS while in Juubi Jin state, instead of just going 2 pages repeating something when people were confused about your position on the matter. 

Now, that we got that out of the way, We should acknowledge that while in the Juubi Jin State of power Madara's PS would indeed be more powerful than when He didn't possess Six paths Senjutsu chakra, and just had Rinnegan with Six paths chakra.


----------



## Fused (Apr 27, 2021)

Which Susanoo is stronger? The one used by an Uchiha with 1 Rinnegan or the one used by an Uchiha with 2 Rinnegan, a Rinnesharingan, and Juubi?

*THE ONE USED BY THE FIRST UCHIHA OF COURSE.

*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Animegoin (Apr 27, 2021)

These mfs still think Rinnegan Sasuke was JJin level on his own?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Soldierofficial (Apr 27, 2021)

Fused said:


> Which Susanoo is stronger? The one used by an Uchiha with 1 Rinnegan or the one used by an Uchiha with 2 Rinnegan, a Rinnesharingan, and Juubi?
> 
> *THE ONE USED BY THE FIRST UCHIHA OF COURSE.
> 
> *



Imagine thinking that having a Rinnegan or two matters in this debate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Apr 27, 2021)

Madara absorbing Indra’s arrow

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 27, 2021)

Soldierofficial said:


> Imagine thinking that having a Rinnegan or two matters in this debate


Or that Sasuke’s Rinnegan = regular Rinnegan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 27, 2021)

Soldierofficial said:


> Imagine thinking that having a Rinnegan or two matters in this debate


Except it does matter for Madara, reread the manga. Obito blatantly tells the characters and audience that Madara will become unstoppable and gain a tremendous power boost with his second Rinnegan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soldierofficial (Apr 27, 2021)

Fused said:


> Except it does matter for Madara, reread the manga. Obito blatantly tells the characters and audience that Madara will become unstoppable and gain a tremendous power boost with his second Rinnegan.



You should take your own advice and read the manga, whether getting the second Rinnegan makes Madara stronger or not is completely irrelevant here, JJ Madara at his best isn't much stronger than Rinnegan Sasuke, so it won't be any different if we compare both PS.

JJ Madara's PS isn't much stronger than Rinnegan Sasuke's PS according to feats and portrayal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 27, 2021)

Soldierofficial said:


> You should take your own advice and read the manga, whether getting the second Rinnegan makes Madara stronger or not is completely irrelevant here, JJ Madara at his best isn't much stronger than Rinnegan Sasuke, so it won't be any different if we compare both PS.
> 
> JJ Madara's PS isn't much stronger than Rinnegan Sasuke's PS according to feats and portrayal.


The Story: *Madara had both Naruto and Sasuke's powers within himself, hence why Hagoromo entrusted BOTH of them with the quest of sealing him, and Naruto himself acknoweldged that BOTH of them TOGETHER would stop him.*

"Naruto" Forums: *SASUKE >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> MADARA

*


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 27, 2021)

Soldierofficial said:


> You should take your own advice and read the manga, whether getting the second Rinnegan makes Madara stronger or not is completely irrelevant here, *JJ Madara at his best isn't much stronger than Rinnegan Sasuke, so it won't be any different if we compare both PS.*
> 
> JJ Madara's PS isn't much stronger than Rinnegan Sasuke's PS according to feats and portrayal.


I should have expected you to say this.

Madara 0 diff Naruto and Sasuke+sakura at the same time.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 27, 2021)

Siskebabas said:


> They seal him


these versions lost seals, lol?
Also Mads ~ Hags, Kaguya is overkill for naruto and Sasuke, they needed DMS Kakashi and Sakura's punch in head to beat her.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 27, 2021)

Madara has too much here. The Manga implies Sasuke's BPS control rivals Hagoromo in chakra control.  1 Rinnean JJ Madara, flat-out stated to be approaching sage of six paths Hagoromo power. 

Rivaling Hagoromo's Chakra control=/=approaching Hagoromo's Powers. 

You don't need to be close to Hagoromo's Powers to rival him in chakra control. 

Hagoromo verbatim stated the victims in I.T powers can be used by the individual.  Madara could potentially use their chakra in his PS, Like Sasuke used the chakra of the tailed Beast in his PS to make it stronger.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Soldierofficial (Apr 27, 2021)

Hazuki was right, most of the users here are not smart enough to understand a manga for kids, this forum is pure garbage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiken (Apr 27, 2021)

Madara stomps.

They can't win without the Six Paths Power of Yin & Yang Seals.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 27, 2021)

Soldierofficial said:


> Hazuki was right, *most of the users here are not smart enough to understand a manga for kids,* this forum is pure garbage.







since you claim people don't understand Manga for Kids, It shouldn't be hard for you to understand They need the seals to win Correct?



Raiken said:


> Madara stomps.
> 
> *They can't win without the Six Paths Power of Yin & Yang Seals.*




Facts

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShinboiDood (Apr 27, 2021)

he wins against them individually, not together.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## kayz (Apr 27, 2021)

Together they molest Madara

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 27, 2021)

ShinboiDood said:


> he wins against them individually, not together.



Please Explain how Naruto and Sasuke are going to defeat Madara without the seals?  when the Manga specifically stated they needed the seals to defeat him. Especially since Madara is immortal.


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> These mfs still think Rinnegan Sasuke was JJin level on his own?


Sasuke flexed so hard on Madara it made him run away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Sparks (Apr 27, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Yes , as it can also absorb Neutron stars .
> 
> I speak on his behalf .


Why absorb it when it can be simply slice and diced?


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2021)

Soldierofficial said:


> this forum is pure garbage.


That’s all of them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Great One (Apr 27, 2021)

3 eye JJ should win.

He creates large enough TSB to counter both Indra Arrow and NE TBB.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## bangbang13 (Apr 28, 2021)

EOS Sasuke was openly stated to be Hagoromo level and Naruto=Sasuke
Hagoromo is already above Juubidara
Naruto by himself started to overwhelm him before he even went into SPSM
The only thing keeping him afloat in the battle is the supposed immorality but even then the credibility of that claim is questionable because he said that he almost died to Guy


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 28, 2021)

bangbang13 said:


> EOS Sasuke was openly stated to be Hagoromo level


More like your reading comprehension is on Tarzan's level.

Catch the context here first.


bangbang13 said:


> Naruto by himself started to overwhelm him before he even went into SPSM


Overwhelmed a half-dead right after Guy's attack, no shinju, 1 RG Madara? Wow, cool ig.


bangbang13 said:


> that claim is questionable because he said that he almost died to Guy


Maybe because he had no shinju inside? Didn't you think about it?


----------



## Fused (Apr 28, 2021)

bangbang13 said:


> EOS Sasuke was openly stated to be Hagoromo level and Naruto=Sasuke


Where was this stated?

Regardless Madara was hyped up to be Kaguya level, so this is meaningless.


> The only thing keeping him afloat in the battle is the supposed immorality but even then the credibility of that claim is questionable because he said that he almost died to Guy



He almost died to Guy *BEFORE *absorbing the Divine Tree and making the claim of Immortality.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 28, 2021)

Fused said:


> Regardless Madara was hyped up to be Kaguya level


Not even close.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 28, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> a half-dead


Madara explicitly stated that Naruto was simply more powerful, as he had already finished healing. 


BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> Wow, cool ig.


It should be, Sasuke then goes on to style on Madara with said Shinjū. Ultimately culminating in forcing him to run for his Rinnegan and immediately attempt to complete IT.

Despite the power ups he received he's still nothing next to Kaguya, and Naruto performed relative to her several times. Sasuke had even better reactions than Naruto initially, later pressuring him in direct combat. They all (DMS Obito/Kakashi and Kaguya Arc Sakura) have showings notably superior to him in several ways.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 28, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> Madara explicitly stated that Naruto was simply more powerful, as he had already finished healing.
> 
> It should be, Sasuke then goes on to style on Madara with said Shinjū. Ultimately culminating in forcing him to run for his Rinnegan and immediately attempt to complete IT.
> 
> Despite the power ups he received he's still nothing next to Kaguya, and Naruto performed relative to her several times. Sasuke had even better reactions than Naruto initially, later pressuring him in direct combat. They all (DMS Obito/Kakashi and Kaguya Arc Sakura) have showings notably superior to him in several ways.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 28, 2021)

Ok guys you know what I think I understand what the problem is

Madara fans are treating chakra level like power levels 

I get it now


----------



## Animegoin (Apr 28, 2021)

Just going to restate that Madara negs

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 28, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> Sasuke then goes on to style on Madara with said Shinjū. Ultimately culminating in forcing him to run for his Rinnegan and immediately attempt to complete IT.


You said it yourself, genius, Mads was all about completing IT.
After seeing what Naruto and Sasuke can do he descended to ground with a wide smile but Zetsu intervened.


Mar55 said:


> nothing next to Kaguya


One (fused) says mads = kaguya, you say this bs. Stop it. Get some help.
Mads ~ Hags and Hags before jj amp was = to half of kaguya.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 28, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> Madara fans are treating chakra level like power levels


The manga does that, as well and the scaling doesn't favor him in that either.

Kaguya's mishapened form dwarfed Madara so heavily that it immediately put Naruto and Sasuke on high alert. After fully recovering she was so powerful that Sasuke (who made no fuss about Madara's chakra) couldn't even believe she existed.

And still, she considered N&S's chakra to be massive enough to risk the entire world's supply. She even actively drains their chakra for an extended period and it doesn't make a dent in their reserves, they weren't winded. This despite the fact that draining the whole world in seconds is the literal bare minimum of her absorption prowess. She does it on such a ridiculous scale that she can completely absorb an RSM clone on contact, refill her waning reserves, release ETSB and still be amped several times over in stats.

Madara doesn't compare to any of this, but Team 7 did at several intervals. It's that simple. 



BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> with a wide smile


To be clear, confidence in battle - especially from one as arrogant as Spots -  means nothing.



BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> One (fused) says mads = kaguya, you say this bs.


Your first mistake. The manga is what says that's BS, happens like 5 times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 28, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> Ok guys you know what I think I understand what the problem is
> 
> Madara fans are treating chakra level like power levels
> 
> I get it now


??????

That's your problem. You're part of the band that constantly says that Kaguya is stronger than Madara simply because she has "greater chakra". You're the one who wrongly equates chakra levels to power levels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 28, 2021)

Fused said:


> ??????
> 
> That's your problem. You're part of the band that constantly says that Kaguya is stronger than Madara simply because she has "greater chakra". You're the one who wrongly equates chakra levels to power levels.


No she’s greater because of that and having a better arsenal

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 28, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> The manga does that, as well and the scaling doesn't favor him in that either.
> 
> Kaguya's mishapened form dwarfed Madara so heavily that it immediately put Naruto and Sasuke on high alert. After fully recovering she was so powerful that Sasuke (who made no fuss about Madara's chakra) couldn't even believe she existed.
> 
> ...


Well thats not what I mean

What I think Madara fans are saying is that because he has the Juubi and Rinnegan amping each other he naturally is > anyone only having one or the other

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 28, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> No she’s greater because of that and having a better arsenal


Madara's arsenal:

- Fire Style
- Wood Style
- Perfect Sage Mode
- Uchiha Reflection
- Shinra Tensei / Universal Pull
- Human Path
- Preta Path
- Naraka Path
- Asura Path
- Animal Path
- Limbo: Border Jail
- Wood Clones
- Perfect Susanoo
- Izanagi/Izanami
- Mugen Tsukuyomi

Kaguya's arsenal:

- Portals
- Bones
- Mugen Tsukuyomi

Yeah, Kaguya's arsenal is sooo much better


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 28, 2021)

Fused said:


> Madara's arsenal:
> 
> - Fire Style
> - Wood Style
> ...


This is impressively dishonest and incorrect but I’m not surprised

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Impulse (Apr 28, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> This is impressively dishonest and incorrect but I’m not surprised


The thing is that most of what he mentioned wouldn't hurt Kaguya

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Fused (Apr 28, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> The thing is that most of what he mentioned wouldn't hurt Kaguya


And none of Kaguya's abilities would hurt Madara either.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 28, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> The thing is that most of what he mentioned wouldn't hurt Kaguya


ETSB shits on all of that

Ameno shits on that

Yomotsu shits on what he mentioned

and he knows it otherwise he wouldn’t be trying to give Madara those powers in other threads 

It’s dishonesty

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 28, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> ETSB shits on all of that
> 
> Ameno shits on that
> 
> ...


Madara has Six Paths chakra so he can perfectly touch Truth Seeker Orbs, plus he has immortality and perfect regeneration capabilities, it's not doing anything to him. And Madara can also create an Expansive Truth Seeker Orb since, just like Kaguya, he can draw power from all those caught under Mugen Tsukuyomi.

The Dimension and Portal technique won't be a problem for Madara since he has Rinnesharingan too, which grants him Space-Time capabilities.

It's not dishonesty at all, people here think that the Rinnesharingan was just there for decoration, but it actually granted Madara immense power. This is the Story, an ocular power is NEVER there just for decoration.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Siskebabas (Apr 28, 2021)

Fused said:


> ??????
> 
> That's your problem. You're part of the band that constantly says that Kaguya is stronger than Madara simply because she has "greater chakra". You're the one who wrongly equates chakra levels to power levels.


Youre making this harder then it needs to be, pecking order is very clear as who is strongest.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fused (Apr 28, 2021)

Siskebabas said:


> Youre making this harder then it needs to be, pecking order is very clear as who is strongest.


So then Tsunade > DMS Kakashi? Since Tsunade was Hokage, while DMS Kakashi was just some random ass teacher.

Tsunade fans, rejoice, she stomps Kakashi by virtue of being higher-ranked! Pecking order is clear.

These arguments I can't


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm just going to Post this Since someone doesn't seem to understand the "Kids" Manga.





Guy Was Able to injure and break Madara's Truth-Seeking Shield using brute strength and force alone, while Madara was fully healthy and not Nearly on his Death Bed.


Madara stated and implied Naruto has gotten stronger than Before. Meaning This Base SPSM Naruto>Kurama>BSM Naruto>>BM Naruto.


The Madara that Naruto attack was just on his death Bed from Gai Final Attack, beating down a Nearly dead Madara and barely matching him in power is pretty pathetic when you think about it. 


SPSM Naruto isn't Stronger than Gai who Cracked and Destroyed a Truth-seeking Shield with pure Strength alone no Jutsu, Gai was Weaker than Madara.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Siskebabas (Apr 28, 2021)

Fused said:


> So then Tsunade > DMS Kakashi? Since Tsunade was Hokage, while DMS Kakashi was just some random ass teacher.
> 
> Tsunade fans, rejoice, she stomps Kakashi by virtue of being higher-ranked! Pecking order is clear.
> 
> These arguments I can't


Does your example given even remotely sounds good to you? You should read it few times before posting

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Fused (Apr 28, 2021)

Siskebabas said:


> Does your example given even remotely sounds good to you? You should read it few times before posting


Buddy it's your argument that is terrible. What is "Pecking order"? The fact that Kaguya was "higher-ranked" than Madara in the chain of manipulations of this garbage manga? (Kaguya > Black Zetsu > Madara > Obito > Pain > Akatsuki)

Is that your argument?

Then it's indeed a terrible argument.


----------



## Siskebabas (Apr 28, 2021)

Fused said:


> Buddy it's your argument that is terrible. What is "Pecking order"? The fact that Kaguya was "higher-ranked" than Madara in the chain of manipulations of this garbage manga? (Kaguya > Black Zetsu > Madara > Obito > Pain > Akatsuki)
> 
> Is that your argument?
> 
> Then it's indeed a terrible argument.


Its exactly this and youre trying to make it more then it is. You know kishi is not very subtle and made very clear in simple terms whos above what. The fact that he introduced aliens at the very end is more then enough proof. Black zetsu is not above madara, hes just extension of kaguya

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 28, 2021)

Siskebabas said:


> Its exactly this and youre trying to make it more then it is. You kishi is not very subtle and made very clear in simple terms whos above what. The fact that he introduced aliens at the very end is more then enough proof. Black zetsu is not above madara, hes just extension of kaguya



Those aliens are not that Powerful when we see Kages beating them, Kid Naruto from part 1 Beating, and killing them. The only powerful one Kish endorsed was Kaguya required Sealing from sage of six paths Hagoromo, It almost as if Kishi is telling you the Rest of that  Alien clan is weak as fuck.


----------



## Siskebabas (Apr 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Those aliens are not that Powerful when we see Kages beating them, Kid Naruto from part 1 Beating, and killing them. The only powerful one Kish endorsed was Kaguya required Sealing from sage of six paths Hagoromo, It almost as if Kishi is telling you the Rest of that  Alien clan is weak as fuck.


Disagree and were talking about kaguya here not other aliens


----------



## Fused (Apr 28, 2021)

Siskebabas said:


> Its exactly this and youre trying to make it more then it is. You know kishi is not very subtle and made very clear in simple terms whos above what. The fact that he introduced aliens at the very end is more then enough proof. Black zetsu is not above madara, hes just extension of kaguya


Lol, then following your flawed logic Sasuke > Kaguya since he was the actual final villain of the War arc.


----------



## Siskebabas (Apr 28, 2021)

Fused said:


> Lol, then following your flawed logic Sasuke > Kaguya since he was the actual final villain of the War arc.


Again no cohession in your arguments only strawman. 
If you want to get technical madara almost exploded just by chakra alone needed to ressurect kaguya, then fate bros literally froze in fear of her, this cant be more claer

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Fused (Apr 28, 2021)

Siskebabas said:


> Again no cohession in your arguments only strawman.
> If you want to get technical madara almost exploded just by chakra alone needed to ressurect kaguya, then fate bros literally froze in fear of her, this cant be more claer


You continue to ignore the story. Black Zetsu took over Madara's body BEFORE he absorbed Chakra from everyone, of course Madara could not endure so much chakra when he wasn't even in control of his body anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 28, 2021)

Siskebabas said:


> Disagree and were talking about kaguya here not other aliens



I know what we're  talking about, and those "Other" aliens are in the same clan as Kaguya. 

I'm not disagreeing that Kaguya>Madara.  Even Indra and Asura are Part of the OTsutsuki clan, there last Name is Indra Otsutsuki and Asura Otsutsuki. 

Main Otsutsuki  outside of Kaguya is pretty weak, pretty much every one of them is capping laughing about being powerful than Seconds later Gets killed or injured by Fodder.  Kaguya is the pinnacle of that Clan so far since she is the only one stated to be able to casually destroy her dimensions and is the only one with enough chakra to BFR multiple people at the same time into her dimensions. On top of that, she can't die.

Kishi has pretty much shown this as well as studio Pierrot.


----------



## Siskebabas (Apr 28, 2021)

Fused said:


> You continue to ignore the story. Black Zetsu took over Madara's body BEFORE he absorbed Chakra from everyone, of course Madara could not endure so much chakra when he wasn't even in control of his body anymore.


Dude realy? Youre saying its me whos ignoring story while trying to prove that madara above kaguya? It doesnt matter is he was or not incontrol, as he almost exploded just by sheer chakra not to mention direct comparison between two.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 28, 2021)

Siskebabas said:


> Dude realy? Youre saying its me whos ignoring story while trying to prove that madara above kaguya? It doesnt matter is he was or not incontrol, as he almost exploded just by sheer chakra not to mention direct comparison between two.


It does matter LOL! If someone else is in control of your body then how can you handle a huge amount of chakra?


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 28, 2021)

Siskebabas said:


> Dude realy? Youre saying its me whos ignoring story while trying to prove that madara above kaguya? It doesnt matter is he was or not incontrol, as he almost exploded just by sheer chakra not to mention direct comparison between two.


Sasuke was the one who said Madara was about to explode. His track record hasn't been very accurate, He also stated He could deal with I.T  as well. It a good thing he couldn't kill Naruto otherwise The People in I.T would stay in I.T Forever. 

Madara wasn't going to explode because he couldn't control chakra, IT was because he was no longer in control of the chakra of the Ten tails. The story shows you what Happens when you Lose control of the ten tails your body expands like a big balloon.












It stated clear as day here that Obito lost control because the ten tails were forcing him to discard everything. Obito still had free will to try to overpower the Ten tails, Madara's will got overpowered by Kaguya's will.


*one of Madara's final words was I can't Move*

Not being he couldn't control the chakra, because he wasn't in control of his body to control the chakra.

Implying Madara was going to explode because he couldn't handle the chakra is a big misconception


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 28, 2021)

BZ one shotted, we know how this goes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Fused (Apr 28, 2021)

DaVizWiz said:


> BZ one shotted, we know how this goes


Black Zetsu joke, funny!


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 28, 2021)

Fused said:


> Black Zetsu joke, funny!


BZ solos solo’d your fav

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 28, 2021)

BZ would solo Naruto and Sasuke as well if he jammed his hand in their chest from behind like he did Madara. 

In fact, BZ Sat on Naruto and Sasuke and they were unable to escape. 


This doesn't change Madara>JJ Hagoromo>>Hagoromo>Naruto>>Sasuke


----------



## Fused (Apr 28, 2021)

DaVizWiz said:


> BZ solos solo’d your fav


Buddy my fave is Zamasu and wash your mouth when you talk about him. Zamasu could solo the entire Naruto universe in 0.1 seconds.

It's all fun and games until you realize that Naruto is a fodder verse.


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 28, 2021)

Fused said:


> Buddy my fave is Zamasu and wash your mouth when you talk about him. Zamasu could solo the entire Naruto universe in 0.1 seconds.
> 
> It's all fun and games until you realize that Naruto is a fodder verse.


no need to Be all that, adult Naruto stated the ten tails>>Jigen+Cyborgs  and jigen Stomp Adult Naruto and sasuke.

Madara absorbed the ten tails by default>>Jigen and Adult Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> BZ would solo Naruto and Sasuke as well if he jammed his hand in their chest from behind like he did Madara.
> 
> In fact, BZ Sat on Naruto and Sasuke and they were unable to escape.
> 
> ...


Naruto one paneled BZ

Reactions: Agree 1 | Kage 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 28, 2021)

Madara Uchiha has no weakness by the way:


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 28, 2021)

DaVizWiz said:


> Naruto one paneled BZ



Irrelevant He did that while in front of him, That doesn't mean Naruto can do that if BZ had his hand in Naruto chest like he did Madara. 

Like I said doesn't matter Because It's already stated Ten tails is above Jigen who stomped Adult Naruto and Sasuke. 

MAdara absorbed the ten Tails.


----------



## Fused (Apr 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> no need to Be all that, adult Naruto stated the ten tails>>Jigen+Cyborgs  and jigen Stomp Adult Naruto and sasuke.
> 
> Madara absorbed the ten tails by default>>Jigen and Adult Naruto and Sasuke.


Oh don't bother bringing up Boruto, these people don't understand. They legit think Baryon Mode Naruto could oneshot Kaguya 

Honestly this NBD section has a lot of Borutotards, the truth is that Madara and Kaguya could no-diff the so-called Boruto "top tiers".


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 28, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> To be clear, confidence in battle - especially from one as arrogant as Spots - means nothing.


You said something about Sasuke making Madara run, Madara ran but not away from Sasuke and isstead towards his second rinnegan.


Mar55 said:


> The manga is what says that's BS


  No, it doesn't say "madara is nothing next to kaguya" it only says "madara is approaching kaguya's power" and "kaguya has more chakra"


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 28, 2021)

Fused said:


> Madara Uchiha has no weakness by the way:


I disagree, Madara has a major weakness, it's called Hashirama's underwear.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 28, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> I disagree, Madara has a major weakness, it's called Hashirama's underwear.


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 28, 2021)

Fused said:


> Oh don't bother bringing up Boruto, these people don't understand. They legit think Baryon Mode Naruto could oneshot Kaguya
> 
> Honestly this NBD section has a lot of Borutotards, the truth is that Madara and Kaguya could no-diff the so-called Boruto "top tiers".



Nothing wrong with bring it up since Boruto Fans Believe Adult Naruto and Sasuke>Teen Naruto and Sasuke. 

we have official statements from Boruto Manga which states Ten tails>>Jigen+ level Cyborgs Kara has.  Jigen stomped Adult Naruto and Sasuke before Naruto gained Baryon Mode. 


No, Because Kaguya one shotted Isshiki and everyone knows this.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hellblade (Apr 28, 2021)

Madara is Immortal, Naruto and Sasuke cant win without seals.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bangbang13 (Apr 28, 2021)

Kaguya is fodder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bangbang13 (Apr 28, 2021)

This website is the definition of kaguya wank cancer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 28, 2021)

bangbang13 said:


> This website is the definition of kaguya wank cancer



^This is What Happens when you get so angry, That Logic and Reason no longer apply to you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bangbang13 (Apr 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> ^This is What Happens when you get so angry, That Logic and Reason no longer apply to you.


Yet you have no logic or reason just Boruto spite

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 28, 2021)

bangbang13 said:


> Yet you have no logic or reason just Boruto spite


Who said I spite boruto?

What I Dislike is Boruto making Sasuke look like a freakin noob in combat.



bangbang13 said:


> Kaguya is fodder





bangbang13 said:


> This website is the definition of kaguya wank cancer



You hate this site Because Kaguya is the strongest.   Get that hate out of your heart


----------



## Fused (Apr 28, 2021)

The ultimate power-couple, if these two joined forces they would annihilate everyone in the weak Boruto verse!!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Lewd 1


----------



## Trojan (Apr 28, 2021)

Madara was defeated by a Zetsu.

Naruto was fighting Kaguya without even using his Avatar.

Furthermore, Naruto & Sasuke already defeated all of Madara's jutsu anyway. People just love to give him fanfiction abilities/feats 

Needless to say, he gets stomped.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## bangbang13 (Apr 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Who said I spite boruto?
> 
> What I Dislike is Boruto making Sasuke look like a freakin noob in combat.
> 
> ...


Kaguya was the strongest in shippuden until new god tiers were introduced

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 28, 2021)

bangbang13 said:


> Kaguya was the strongest in shippuden until new god tiers were introduced



That's Inaccurate, since Jigen Stomped Naruto and Sasuke, and The new chapter officially put to rest the debate of Boruto Gods tiers Vs Naruto God tiers.  The Ten tails is stated to be a bigger Threat than the Jigen+ tier Cyborgs. 

 By Extension Puts Ten tails Above Momoshiki as well since Momoshiki was curbstomped by Naruto and Sasuke. Kaguya Absorbed a ten tails.


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 29, 2021)

Using his Juubi chakra in combination with an ability he already displayed (PS) is now creating abilities out if thin air

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 29, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> Madara ran but not away from Sasuke


I'm sorry? Did he not run from Naruto and Sasuke after both took turns stomping on him?


BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> "madara is approaching kaguya's power" and "kaguya has more chakra"


Well, no. Madara is never said to be approaching Kaguya, at all. He's said to be approaching Hagoromo, but Hagoromo also cited Kaguya's as far superior to everyone else twice.  His and Madara's powers  included, and this is then immediately demonstrated by her chakra volume dwarfing Madara's. You might've missed it but, she's literally a Jūbi Jin + another Jūbi level amp. The only things directly comparable were the Bijū Susanō and Asura Avatar amps. 

Chakra quality and volume has always been a tell of strength in Naruto. These examples for this are everywhere, they're almost too plentiful to recount here. Most importantly, it's especially the case where Jinchūriki are concerned. 

Simply put:
V1 < V2 < BM < any additional amps or otherwise power ups.

Following that logic, we can argue this scaling chain:

Kaguya
Madara/Hagoromo
Obito
Ten Tails

We know this holds true via direct comparisons of chakra. Obito is cited above the Jūbi and has demonstrably more chakra, Madara is said and shown to possess greater sage chakra, therefore proving his superiority. He received enough of an amp to believe himself immortal, then completing his Dōjustu collection. 

And still, despite all this power showcased before, Kaguya is noted to dwarf it and wield literally unbelievable levels of Chakra. 

The very argument that Madara (or anyone) gets stronger with amplification to their chakra still ends with her well above him, same goes for any who perform relative to her. Madara is an antagonist, to be surpassed is their nature; he's not alone in that either, even Kaguya has been far surpassed in Boruto.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 29, 2021)

Troyse22 said:


> Using his Juubi chakra in combination with an ability he already displayed (PS) is now creating abilities out if thin air


Do I have to teach you English and math?


Mar55 said:


> Are you stupid or just trolling?
> 
> Sasuke was Jūbi Jin level without the Bijū, Madara is a Jūbi Jin. If both use PS, there is no additional amping to their already Jūbi level powers.
> 
> ...


This not hard, using PS as a Jūbi Jin does not suddenly amp him by another factor of Jūbi. Where the fuck does stupid ass argument even come from? It blatantly makes no logical sense. It's no different from Naruto, Sasuke, or any other chakra Golem.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 29, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> Madara is never said to be approaching Kaguya, at all. He's said to be approaching Hagoromo


That was said about pre-shinju 1 rinnegan Madara so lolkek


Mar55 said:


> Well, no. Madara is never said to be approaching Kaguya, at all. He's said to be approaching Hagoromo, but Hagoromo also cited Kaguya's as far superior to everyone else twice. His and Madara's powers included, and this is then immediately demonstrated by her chakra volume dwarfing Madara's. You might've missed it but, she's literally a Jūbi Jin + another Jūbi level amp. The only things directly comparable were the Bijū Susanō and Asura Avatar amps.
> 
> Chakra quality and volume has always been a tell of strength in Naruto. These examples for this are everywhere, they're almost too plentiful to recount here. Most importantly, it's especially the case where Jinchūriki are concerned.
> 
> ...


you think i'm gonna read all that? delusional

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 29, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> That was said about pre-shinju 1 rinnegan Madara so lolkek


Okay? 


BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> you think


No, I don't really care if you do or don't. My posts are for me mostly, typing\writing\speech helps me iron out my thoughts. 

Personally, between you and me, I haven't read like half the replies I've gotten on forums over the years.​


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 29, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> My posts are for me mostly


i'll call you Marilyn Manson for doing self blow job then


----------



## blk (Apr 29, 2021)

At that point each Fate Bros individually was stronger than Madara.

They had already shown the ability to comfortably defend against his techniques even prior to the Kaguya fight (where they gradually improved the use of their newfound Jutsus), while at the same time being able to overwhelm Madara multiple times.

During VoTE2 they got massive additional amps on top of greater mastery of Hag's powers so it's really no contest.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3 | Kage 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 29, 2021)

blk said:


> while at the same time being able to overwhelm Madara multiple times.


This never happened.


----------



## blk (Apr 29, 2021)

Fused said:


> This never happened.



Then what would you call this

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 29, 2021)

blk said:


> Then what would you call this


Here we see the NBD in its natural habitat.

*MADARA ONE EYE = MADARA ONE EYE + DIVINE TREE = MADARA TWO EYES = MADARA THREE EYES

*


----------



## blk (Apr 29, 2021)

Fused said:


> Here we see the NBD in its natural habitat.
> 
> *MADARA ONE EYE = MADARA ONE EYE + DIVINE TREE = MADARA TWO EYES = MADARA THREE EYES
> 
> *














3-eyed or not they still outmatched everything he threw at them with no issue whatsoever 

Then he got taken out by Zetsu's garbage collector no Jutsu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fused (Apr 29, 2021)

blk said:


> 3-eyed or not they still outmatched everything he threw at them with no issue whatsoever
> 
> Then he got taken out by Zetsu's garbage collector no Jutsu


You're completely wrong.

They never fought Madara after he got Rinnesharingan.

In fact Madara was removed from the plot before the fight even began (I WONDER WHY KISHIMOTO WOULD DO THAT).

Reread the manga.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Apr 29, 2021)

blk said:


> Then what would you call this


Lol, they never touched 2 Eyed Madara and 3 Eyed Madara had them hiding with just one jutsu and nearly one shot the strongest member in their team.

They couldn't seal 1 Rinnegan Madara when they had the element of surprise.

Another week in NBD and the Fate Bros wankfest continues to intensify.


----------



## blk (Apr 29, 2021)

Fused said:


> In fact Madara was removed from the plot before the fight even began (I WONDER WHY KISHIMOTO WOULD DO THAT).



Because Madara became irrelevant at that point. Kaguya was the true FV & Kishi wanted to finish the manga asap so the dude had to be disposed of.

Again this myth that he had to remove Mads because "h-he had no weakness " lol.

If Kishimoto can draw BZ trashing him then sure af he can draw the Fate Bros destroying his ass

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Fused (Apr 29, 2021)

blk said:


> Because Madara became irrelevant at that point. Kaguya was the true FV & Kishi wanted to finish the manga asap so the dude had to be disposed of.
> 
> Again this myth that he had to remove Mads because "h-he had no weakness " lol.
> 
> If Kishimoto can draw BZ trashing him then sure af he can draw the Fate Bros destroying his ass


That dumb argument again LOL.

Being the Final Villain doesn't mean you're stronger, what a stupid myth to have.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Impulse (Apr 29, 2021)

Fused said:


> That dumb argument again LOL.
> 
> Being the Final Villain doesn't mean you're stronger, what a stupid myth to have.


What reasons are there for Madara to be stronger than Kaguya he barely used the Rinne-Sharingan


----------



## Fused (Apr 29, 2021)

Impulse785 said:


> What reasons are there for Madara to be stronger than Kaguya he barely used the Rinne-Sharingan


What reasons are there for Madara to be weaker than Kaguya who spent 3 hours fighting Shadow clones and was INJURED by Sakura?


----------



## MYGod000 (Apr 29, 2021)

blk said:


> 3-eyed or not they still outmatched everything he threw at them with no issue whatsoever
> 
> Then he got taken out by Zetsu's garbage collector no Jutsu




Why are you being disingenuous?  You know Naruto's Clones was beaten By Madara's Limbo clones. How did they "outmatch" Everything Madara threw at them with no issue whatsoever? 



Sasuke was getting Frustrated  here, and then Ran after Madara activated I.T


You didn't even post the parts where It stated They were surrounded by Madara's Limbo clones. 


 All your doing is posting the parts which help your arguments while ignoring the ones which show you were completely wrong.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## dergeist (Apr 29, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> Just going to restate that Madara negs



Facts, cum diff at that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 29, 2021)

Fused said:


> What reasons are there for Madara to be weaker than Kaguya


Lol, and you people have the nerve to tell someone to read the manga.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

